# Audi Releases Pricing on All-New 2005 Audi A6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – Audi of America, Inc. has announced prices for its 2005 Audi A6, a new benchmark in the luxury performance segment. 
The latest generation of the Audi A6 combines superior driving dynam­ics and sophisticated technology with exceptional comfort and equip­ment. It is also the first Audi to reach North America that fully encompasses Audi’s new design language.
Arriving in North America in early November, the A6 will be launched with two engine choices:
* 4.2 V8 with 335 horsepower and 310 ft. lbs. torque
* 3.2 V6 FSI direct injection with 255 hp and 243 ft. lbs. torque 
The Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) for the V6 is $40,900. The MSRP for the V8 is $50,500. The destination and handling charge is $720.
At these prices, perspective buyers will enjoy the benefits of an A6 with Audi’s legendary quattro ® permanent all-wheel drive as standard equipment. Audi pioneered this technology introducing the benefits of all-wheel drive to the luxury sedan market in 1980.        
After making its successful Audi production debut in the previous A6, Tiptronic®  once again proves its special qualities in the new A6. As the A6’s standard transmission, it combines the benefits of a manual gearbox with those of a geared six-speed automatic.           
The new Audi A6 comes equipped with a level of features by no means ordinary even in the luxury class.  Right from the start, customers will appreciate and enjoy this premium standard in the choice and qualities of materials and finish, such as aluminum or wood inlays and aluminum wheels.          
Other standard features include Audi’s powerful yet intuitive Multi Media Interface (MMI) with its seven-inch color display and a fully integrated radio. MMI can be further upgraded with an optional DVD navigation system and BOSE®  Surround Sound which offers the acoustic qualities of a concert hall. Another standard feature on all A6 models is automatic dual climate control with enhanced output and optimized noise control, featuring indirect ventilation and B-pillar outlets, air quality, humidity, and sun angle sensors.  The electromechanical parking brake and a light and rain sensor add a sense of comfort and security.        
The car comes with numerous technical advancements including phone preparation with Bluetooth interface, a standard four spoke multifunction steering wheel, programmable daytime running lights and coming home/leaving home lights.         
Active safety components include the latest generation of ESP including brake assist and Electronic Brake-pressure Distribution (EBD). Other standard safety features include two-stage activation front airbags, the Sideguard™ head curtain airbag system, plus side airbags and active head restraints at the front.      
The range of optional equipment available in the new Audi A6 again leaves nothing to be desired.  Just one example is the choice of nine exciting colors, three of which are new to Audi: Stratos Blue Pearl Effect, Canyon Red Pearl Effect, and Dakar Beige Metallic. 
The driver of the new Audi A6 is rarely required to hold the car key in hand the conventional way.  A new feature to North America is Audi's optional advanced key system, which acts as an electronic access and authorization system.  The key incorporates an electronic pulse transmitter sending a signal to a proximity sensor in the door, where the signal received is checked and verified.  Following approval, the system unlocks the doors as soon as the driver or passenger pulls the door handle.        
Using the advanced key system, the driver is also able to release the steering and ignition electronically through wireless remote control before setting out.  A simple touch of the starter button on the center console starts the engine.          
Options packages vary between the two models including Cold Weather packages and Sport packages as well as those that contain the BOSE® Premium Sound System. Common individual options between the two include rear Parktronicä ($350); power rear and manual side window sunshades ($400); Audi Navigation System including a map DVD ($1,500); tire pressure monitoring system ($250); advanced key entry system ($750); and voice recognition ($350). 
A new face in the business class 
            
The lines of the new A6 combine the clear architecture typical of Audi with other core elements of the brand's progressive design.         
Already acknowledged as classic, the fundamental proportion of Audi’s sports sedan with its low-slung windows and coupe-like roofline now comes with even greater strength and energy.  The contours of the shoulder line sweeping up and the movement of the dynamic line above the side sills give the entire body of the car a unique push in forward design.  The distinctly curved dome on the middle of the engine compartment hood symbolizes the power and performance offered by the new Audi A6.  Seen from the front, the trapezoidal design of the single-frame radiator grille re­veals clearly that the A6 represents the latest generation of Audi models.        
The most advanced headlight technology is equally visible behind the clear-glass headlight covers.  The new A6 is the first Audi to feature optional dynamic adaptive light technology, which incorporates powerful Bi-Xenon lights that help you see around corners (optional on the V6 and standard on the V8).  The headlights follow the course of the road ahead as a function of steering angle and road speed, substantially improving the visibility.  The driver sees upcoming bends more clearly and precisely and is able to detect pos­sible obstacles at an earlier point in time.  Obviously, this means a significant improvement in active safety.        
Another brand-new feature is daytime running lights featured in conjunction with Bi-Xenon and active cornering lights.  Consuming very little energy, the daytime running lights offer the benefit of enhanced safety and visibility with virtually no additional fuel consumption and, as a result, no increase in CO2 emissions.  Unlike use of the conventional low-beam headlights during the day, this new technology does not harm the environment in the slightest.        
Low-slung rear lights wrap distinctly around to the inside and characterize the rear styling of the car. A chrome strip visually divides the luggage compartment lid horizontally, at the same time creating a striking union between the rear lights and the trunk.  The very dynamic rear contour line provides an additional design cue at the back and marks the rear upper end of the trunk.        
 
With its design and performance, the A6 promises to be the most progressive car in the luxury performance segment.


----------

